# 15 Puzzle blindfolded?



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 8, 2011)

I was wondering if it was possible to do a 15 puzzle blindfolded and if there is how would memo and execution work?


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 8, 2011)

Dror Vomberg was on TV for this around 2003 if I remember correctly, but I don't remember what his time was. I'm not sure how his method worked exactly.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2011)

You can do a 3-cycle in 4 moves. Once you know that, all you need to be able to do a blindfold solve is (a) figure out how to trace pieces until you get the blank to the right place, and (b) figure out how to setup your cycles.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 8, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I was wondering if it was possible to do a *15 puzzle* blindfolded and if there is how would memo and execution work?


 "Puzzle". So I am just going to fit in a random puzzle into that statement and assume you are either talking about doing 15 magics blindfolded, or 15 7x7's blindfolded

Either way, right about the time you learn how to solve a 3x3 blindfolded, it becomes fairly obvious how you would do 15 of them. More rooms -> faster execution method (like M2)

But this post is probably stupid and I totally misunderstood what you were asking.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> "Puzzle". So I am just going to fit in a random puzzle into that statement and assume you are either talking about doing 15 magics blindfolded, or 15 7x7's blindfolded
> 
> Either way, right about the time you learn how to solve a 3x3 blindfolded, it becomes fairly obvious how you would do 15 of them. More rooms -> faster execution method (like M2)
> 
> But this post is probably stupid and I totally misunderstood what you were asking.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Apr 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> "Puzzle". So I am just going to fit in a random puzzle into that statement and assume you are either talking about doing 15 magics blindfolded, or 15 7x7's blindfolded
> 
> Either way, right about the time you learn how to solve a 3x3 blindfolded, it becomes fairly obvious how you would do 15 of them. More rooms -> faster execution method (like M2)
> 
> But this post is probably stupid and I totally misunderstood what you were asking.


 
I think hes talking about the puzzle named 15, that with little blocks. Anyway, it wouldnt even be hard just to learn order of all numbers and then solve it.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 8, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Dror Vomberg was on TV for this around 2003 if I remember correctly, but I don't remember what his time was. I'm not sure how his method worked exactly.


 
Ron reported it on May 3, 2003:
http://www.speedcubing.com/news_archive_2003.html

Time was 1:00. Video:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1QMJFS7R


----------



## Toad (Apr 8, 2011)

IIRC Spef said he'd done it before with an Old Pochmann like method.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

István has done it - he reported it last year I think.

I really need to find time to do this - I hate the fact that there's a puzzle he has done that I haven't done.   

(Now that I think about it, do I remember correctly that István also did Pyraminx Crystal BLD? If so, it means another puzzle I need to buy. I think I have a 15 puzzle lying around somewhere.)


----------



## y235 (May 17, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Dror Vomberg was on TV for this around 2003 if I remember correctly, but I don't remember what his time was. I'm not sure how his method worked exactly.


 I will meet Dror at thursday. I'll ask him about that.


----------



## y235 (May 20, 2011)

I met Dror yesterday in a lecture about blindfolded solving. He gave an example of the 15-puzzle, But for to make it more clear he said that the empty slot need to be at the Right Down position.
Than he explained how to solve it, and he used a method that bring three pieces that need to be cycled next to the empty slot (Set up moves); then doing a 3-cycle and then undo the setup moves.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 21, 2022)

This is already a solved problem,
https://forum.artofmemory.com/t/solving-a-15-puzzle-blindfolded/63635


----------

